#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Нагарджуна ММК глава 1 - перевод с санскрита

## Алексей А

Первая глава ММК Нагарджуны с пословным разбором текста.
Если есть замечания по переводу или предложения, как сделать его лучше, пишите.
p.s. Название главы должно переводиться "Исследование условий", упустил.

Мадхьямака-шастра(главы 1-2).pdf

----------

Alex (12.04.2018), Chhyu Dorje (14.04.2018), Аше (12.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (12.04.2018), Денис Васильевич (12.04.2018), Монферран (12.04.2018)

----------


## Ануруддха

Благоприятное для успокоения умопостроений.
Я преклоняюсь перед ним,
Лучшим из наставлявших.

Может быть менее точный но более литературный:

Благоприятное для успокоения ума.
Я преклоняюсь перед ним,
Наилучшим из наставников.

----------

Алексей А (12.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Успокоение умопостроений - это очень точно. Именно умопостроения и тревожатся, а больше нечему и некому тревожиться.

----------

Пема Дролкар (13.04.2018)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Спасибо! Может кто-то встречал другие работы по теме Саньлунь и Санрон? Или даже на английском?

----------


## Алексей А

Добавил перевод второй главы "Исследование ушедшего и неушедшего".

Мадхьямака-шастра(главы 1-2).pdf

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.04.2018), Шуньяананда (23.04.2018)

----------

